# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos, me presento...

## Atatoin

Nombre: Aitor Lara Lopez 
Nombre artístico: Aún no tengo
Edad:41
País/ciudad:España /Jaen
Ramas preferidas: mentalismo
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No
Años practicando magia: 2 años
Profesional: No
Tipo de público: Amigos y  familiares
Por qué me gusta la magia: Desde chico me ha encantado la magia pero debido a que vivo en un pueblo pequeño no he podido introducirme en ella ya que nunca encontre nada ni nadie, que me asesorará, hace 2 años en mi cumpleaños mi mujer me trajo a 2 magos de sorpresa y gracias a eso, empecé a buscar información, y desde ese día llevo 2 años practicando, comprando y viendo magia sin parar, empecé con cartomagia pero al final me ha terminado encantando el mentalismo y tb la magia infantil, me fascina y estoy montando un show para poder actuar ante público, estoy enganchado a la magia y quiero aprender más y más, un saludo a todos.

----------


## Brondai

La verdad que la magia para niños es perfecta en todos los ámbitos y quizás es una de las más agradecidas, ya que no esperan que se les explique ningún truco ni nada por el estilo. Yo he tenido la suerte o la desgracia de actuar para el público adulto en dos o tres escenarios y debo reconocer que tienes que exprimir mucho más tu talento para conseguir lo que se busca, impresionar, asombrar haciendo cualquier tipo de truco, ya bien sea por medio de las cartas, de los metales o incluso del ilusionismo. A mí en particular me ha costado. Espero que pronto puedas explicarnos algunos pasos que quieres dar o qué te gustaría aprender en este mundo tan interesante.

----------

